# Tuna Loin



## mrvernall (Oct 30, 2015)

Hello UK Smokers

I have been away too long :( but i'm back.

I have got some nice Tuna loins to smoke on my offset smoker this weekend. I would like to smoke them without brine.

Any good ideas?

Thanks
M


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 30, 2015)

Apple wood works good. Rub with salt and pepper a bit of garlic and smoke away.

I prefer to cold smoke for 1 1/2 - 2 hours then slice and sear. The smoker needs to be between 4°c-10°c or 40°f-50°f.

If hot smoking I would run the smoker around 80°c-110°c or 180°f-225°f. Cook the fish to your preferred doneness.


----------



## mrvernall (Oct 30, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Apple wood works good. Rub with salt and pepper a bit of garlic and smoke away.
> 
> I prefer to cold smoke for 1 1/2 - 2 hours then slice and sear. The smoker needs to be between 4°c-10°c or 40°f-50°f.
> 
> If hot smoking I would run the smoker around 80°c-110°c or 180°f-225°f. Cook the fish to your preferred doneness.



OK I think I will try hot smoking them. What is a good IT 125F/51C? Thanks


----------



## wade (Oct 31, 2015)

I am with dirtsailor. I would cold smoke them for a couple of hours and then sear. The longer you cook Tuna the more of the flavour that is lost. To keep the IT of the smoker down just put a couple of supermarket bags of ice in the chamber.

If you do hot smoke then get it up to 125 F IT.


----------



## mrvernall (Oct 31, 2015)

Wade said:


> I am with dirtsailor. I would cold smoke them for a couple of hours and then sear. The longer you cook Tuna the more of the flavour that is lost. To keep the IT of the smoker down just put a couple of supermarket bags of ice in the chamber.
> 
> If you do hot smoke then get it up to 125 F IT.



Thanks


----------



## smokin monkey (Nov 1, 2015)

Can't help you with the Tuna, I don't like fish, and fish don't like me!


----------

